# Solved: Escape and Enter keys not working in some games!



## gunnar_lala (Mar 2, 2009)

As the title says, the escape and enter keys do not work in some games. I have just purchased a new laptop and in NFS:Most Wanted and Burnout Paradise (the MENUS), escape does not work. When I am actually in the game, driving I CAN use escape to pause(bring up menu). The enter key however does not work AT ALL in these games.
There was a third game as well (not a driving game), in which they do not work, but I do not remember which one. 
I also play a lot of Football Manager 2009, and the escape and enter keys work fine!

It's not a SERIOUS problem as most games allow the use of the mouse to click 'continue' or whatever, but they two keys ARE convenient! So what do I do? 

My new laptop is an Acer Aspire 6530 (2,1Ghz Turion, 4GB DDR2, 1GB Radeon)


----------



## Angela.Chelson (Feb 16, 2009)

Two suggestions ->

1.) Plug in a external KB and see if the problem reproduces.
2.) Re-install MS Direct X. (Strange) I know.


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

NFS will not accept Enter as a valid keypress when on menus- I had th esame problem. Thinks its because it was origially a console game and required a joypad, and when it was ported they were just to lazy to sort it out.


----------



## gunnar_lala (Mar 2, 2009)

But enter and escape always work on my other computer 
anyways, I found that if I toggle Num Lock on/off, it works. That just means that I can't access the quick menu in Burnout (accessed by keypad) - so I have to toggle Num Lock on/off when in menus and when playing! Thanks for help anyways!


----------

